# ADA Amazonia running out of nutrients?



## jkh13 (21 Jun 2021)

I noticed my hermianthus carpet has been withering a bit lately, it is forming string clumps without the bushy compact leaves it used to be. I suspect the Amazonia substrate has run its course as it has been there over 2 years now without additions. Can anyone recommend any root tabs or supplements I can use which will help the hermianthus carpet? I am already dosing TNC complete daily + CO2 gas.


----------



## ceg4048 (23 Jun 2021)

Hello,
       You'd be better off suspecting a fault in your CO2/flow/distribution rather than Amazonia, especially if you are already dosing TNC. The symptoms you describe have nothing to do with nutrients and everything to do with CO2.

Cheers,


----------



## Zeus. (23 Jun 2021)

A full tank pic and some tanks details - size and filter output would help also. Have you done a pH profile?


----------



## jkh13 (27 Jun 2021)

Haven't done a PH profile recently, I need a PH pen for this right?

Tank is 36L, filter is Eheim classic 250 (440Lph rated). I will update with some images in a second. I had a bad outbreak of string algae/BBA earlier in the year as well but seems to be mostly under control now, some remnants of black beard left but doesn't seem to be growing more.


----------



## plantnoobdude (27 Jun 2021)

elongated growth suggest co2 issues


----------

